# GPU-Z 5.0 crash



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2010)

Error occurs when selecting the sensors tab after flashing my bios (via nvflash in windows)

modifications done to bios were adjustments to voltage table and Brand string change. This error does NOT happen when selecting the second GTX260 with standard bios.

The error can be reproduced when opening a new GPU-z and selecting the sensor tab. HOWEVER the sensor tab works correctly when the second card is selected and then switched back (via drop down) while still in the sensor tab.


```
GPU-Z.0.5.0 caused a Microsoft C++ Exception (0xe06d7363) 
in module KERNELBASE.dll at 0023:75a9b727.

Exception handler called in AfxWinMain.
Error occurred at 12/27/2010 16:11:54.
C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\GPU-Z.0.5.0.exe, run by Administrator.
Operating system:  unknown Windows version (6.1.7600).
4 processor(s), type 586.
36% memory in use.
4095 MBytes physical memory.
2613 MBytes physical memory free.
0 MBytes paging file.
0 MBytes paging file free.
2048 MBytes user address space.
1888 MBytes user address space free.

Context:
EDI:    0x00b3d760  ESI: 0x0276bc90  EAX:   0x0018b7bc
EBX:    0x00bfce48  ECX: 0x00000003  EDX:   0x00000000
EIP:    0x75a9b727  EBP: 0x0018b80c  SegCs: 0x00000023
EFlags: 0x00000202  ESP: 0x0018b7bc  SegSs: 0x0000002b

Bytes at CS:EIP:
c9 c2 10 00 cc cc cc cc cc 8b ff 55 8b ec 56 8b 

Stack:
0x0018b7bc: e06d7363 00000001 00000000 75a9b727 csm.........'..u
0x0018b7cc: 00000003 19930520 0018b854 0064e49c .... ...T.....d.
0x0018b7dc: fffffffe 75b86901 75b87177 00bfec34 .....i.uwq.u4...
0x0018b7ec: 00472f85 00011bac 00000020 00011bac ./G..... .......
0x0018b7fc: 02000001 00bfce48 006ade14 00bfd608 ....H.....j.....
0x0018b80c: 0018b844 00565123 e06d7363 00000001 D...#QV.csm.....
0x0018b81c: 00000003 0018b838 e06d7363 00000001 ....8...csm.....
0x0018b82c: 00000000 00000000 00000003 19930520 ............ ...
0x0018b83c: 0018b854 0064e49c 0018b858 00476c34 T.....d.X...4lG.
0x0018b84c: 0018b854 0064e49c 006655c8 0018b894 T.....d..Uf.....
0x0018b85c: 00414276 00bfce48 00011bac 75b92d12 vBA.H........-.u
0x0018b86c: bc287169 00000010 00000002 00011bac iq(.............
0x0018b87c: 00000000 0018b894 00484f80 00011bac .........OH.....
0x0018b88c: 00bfce48 00011bac 0018b8a8 00472a85 H............*G.
0x0018b89c: 00bfce48 00bfce48 0018b990 0018b8c0 H...H...........
0x0018b8ac: 0047d5ce 00011a42 00bfce48 00bfce18 ..G.B...H.......
0x0018b8bc: 00bfce48 0018b8cc 0047d7ae 00bfce48 H.........G.H...
0x0018b8cc: 0018b8d8 0047d619 00bfce48 0018b910 ......G.H.......
0x0018b8dc: 0047d7fb 00bfce48 00000000 0018b990 ..G.H...........
0x0018b8ec: 00471cfb 006b64e8 00000007 00000008 ..G..dk.........
0x0018b8fc: 00000000 00bfce48 00000000 00000001 ....H...........
0x0018b90c: 00000000 0018fec4 0040b51e 00000000 ..........@.....
0x0018b91c: bc2870c1 006b64e8 006b64e8 ffffffff .p(..dk..dk.....
0x0018b92c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018b93c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018b94c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018b95c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 006b64e8 .............dk.
0x0018b96c: 00000000 00000000 00000008 000000ff ................
0x0018b97c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018b98c: 00000000 006395d4 00000001 00000000 ......c.........
0x0018b99c: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0018b9ac: 00bfd388 00011a42 00000000 00000000 ....B...........
0x0018b9bc: 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ....$.`...`.....
0x0018b9cc: ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018b9dc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000018 ................
0x0018b9ec: 77a43f44 ffffffff 00000000 00000000 D?.w............
0x0018b9fc: 00000000 00b3c460 00000066 00000066 ....`...f...f...
0x0018ba0c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018ba1c: 00000000 00000000 00011a7b 00000045 ........{...E...
0x0018ba2c: 00b3d408 0063abc4 00011a54 0018ba30 ......c.T...0...
0x0018ba3c: 000000f8 00000000 00b70ff0 00000000 ................
0x0018ba4c: 00000000 77a1243d 000003bc 00011a42 ....=$.w....B...
0x0018ba5c: 0000009e 00000008 00000464 00011a7b ........d...{...
0x0018ba6c: 00650054 00680063 006f0050 00650077 T.e.c.h.P.o.w.e.
0x0018ba7c: 00550072 00200070 00500047 002d0055 r.U.p. .G.P.U.-.
0x0018ba8c: 0020005a 002e0030 002e0035 00000030 Z. .0...5...0...
0x0018ba9c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018baac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018babc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bacc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018badc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018baec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bafc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bb0c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bb1c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bb2c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bb3c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bb4c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bb5c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bb6c: 00000001 00000001 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bb7c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bb8c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bb9c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bbac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bbbc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bbcc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bbdc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bbec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bbfc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bc0c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bc1c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bc2c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bc3c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bc4c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bc5c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bc6c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bc7c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bc8c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bc9c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bcac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bcbc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bccc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bcdc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bcec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bcfc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bd0c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bd1c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bd2c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bd3c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bd4c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bd5c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bd6c: 00000000 00000000 00000003 00000000 ................
0x0018bd7c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bd8c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bd9c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bdac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bdbc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bdcc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bddc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bdec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bdfc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018be0c: 00000000 00000001 00000001 0018b990 ................
0x0018be1c: 0060b97c 00011a85 00000000 00000001 |.`.............
0x0018be2c: 00000003 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018be3c: 00000000 00000000 0060d634 00000001 ........4.`.....
0x0018be4c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0018be5c: 00000000 00bfd388 00011a46 00000000 ........F.......
0x0018be6c: 00000000 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 ........$.`...`.
0x0018be7c: 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 ................
0x0018be8c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018be9c: 00000000 72fe8116 00000000 00000000 .......r........
0x0018beac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00639f04 ..............c.
0x0018bebc: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018becc: 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 00011a56 ............V...
0x0018bedc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060a724 ............$.`.
0x0018beec: 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff ..`.............
0x0018befc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bf0c: 00000000 00000011 77a43f44 ffffffff ........D?.w....
0x0018bf1c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00b3c560 ............`...
0x0018bf2c: 00000081 00000081 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bf3c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bf4c: 0060b07c 00000001 00000000 00000000 |.`.............
0x0018bf5c: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 ................
0x0018bf6c: 00011a5a 00000000 00000000 00000000 Z...............
0x0018bf7c: 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff $.`...`.........
0x0018bf8c: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bf9c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 72f777cd .............w.r
0x0018bfac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018bfbc: 00000000 0060b07c 00000001 00000000 ....|.`.........
0x0018bfcc: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0018bfdc: 00bfd388 00011a5e 00000000 00000000 ....^...........
0x0018bfec: 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ....$.`...`.....
0x0018bffc: ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c00c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c01c: 72f777cd 00000000 00000000 00000000 .w.r............
0x0018c02c: 00000000 00000000 0060b07c 00000001 ........|.`.....
0x0018c03c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0018c04c: 00000000 00bfd388 00011a62 00000000 ........b.......
0x0018c05c: 00000000 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 ........$.`...`.
0x0018c06c: 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 ................
0x0018c07c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c08c: 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 00000000 .....w.r........
0x0018c09c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060b07c ............|.`.
0x0018c0ac: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c0bc: 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 00011a64 ............d...
0x0018c0cc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060a724 ............$.`.
0x0018c0dc: 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff ..`.............
0x0018c0ec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c0fc: 00000000 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 .........w.r....
0x0018c10c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c11c: 0060b07c 00000001 00000000 00000000 |.`.............
0x0018c12c: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 ................
0x0018c13c: 00011a6a 00000000 00000000 00000000 j...............
0x0018c14c: 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff $.`...`.........
0x0018c15c: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c16c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 72f777cd .............w.r
0x0018c17c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c18c: 00000000 0060b07c 00000001 00000000 ....|.`.........
0x0018c19c: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0018c1ac: 00bfd388 00011a92 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c1bc: 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ....$.`...`.....
0x0018c1cc: ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c1dc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c1ec: 72f777cd 00000000 00000000 00000000 .w.r............
0x0018c1fc: 00000000 00000000 0060b07c 00000001 ........|.`.....
0x0018c20c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0018c21c: 00000000 00bfd388 00011a6e 00000000 ........n.......
0x0018c22c: 00000000 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 ........$.`...`.
0x0018c23c: 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 ................
0x0018c24c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c25c: 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 00000000 .....w.r........
0x0018c26c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060b07c ............|.`.
0x0018c27c: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c28c: 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 00011aac ................
0x0018c29c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060a724 ............$.`.
0x0018c2ac: 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff ..`.............
0x0018c2bc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c2cc: 00000000 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 .........w.r....
0x0018c2dc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c2ec: 0060b07c 00000001 00000000 00000000 |.`.............
0x0018c2fc: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 ................
0x0018c30c: 00011aa8 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c31c: 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff $.`...`.........
0x0018c32c: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c33c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 72f777cd .............w.r
0x0018c34c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c35c: 00000000 0060b07c 00000001 00000000 ....|.`.........
0x0018c36c: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0018c37c: 00bfd388 00011a72 00000000 00000000 ....r...........
0x0018c38c: 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ....$.`...`.....
0x0018c39c: ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c3ac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c3bc: 72f777cd 00000000 00000000 00000000 .w.r............
0x0018c3cc: 00000000 00000000 0060b07c 00000001 ........|.`.....
0x0018c3dc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0018c3ec: 00000000 00bfd388 00011a8e 00000000 ................
0x0018c3fc: 00000000 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 ........$.`...`.
0x0018c40c: 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 ................
0x0018c41c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c42c: 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 00000000 .....w.r........
0x0018c43c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060b07c ............|.`.
0x0018c44c: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c45c: 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 00011a7a ............z...
0x0018c46c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060a724 ............$.`.
0x0018c47c: 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff ..`.............
0x0018c48c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c49c: 00000000 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 .........w.r....
0x0018c4ac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c4bc: 0060b07c 00000001 00000000 00000000 |.`.............
0x0018c4cc: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 ................
0x0018c4dc: 00011a76 00000000 00000000 00000000 v...............
0x0018c4ec: 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff $.`...`.........
0x0018c4fc: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c50c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 72f777cd .............w.r
0x0018c51c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c52c: 00000000 0060b07c 00000001 00000000 ....|.`.........
0x0018c53c: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0018c54c: 00bfd388 00011a7e 00000000 00000000 ....~...........
0x0018c55c: 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ....$.`...`.....
0x0018c56c: ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c57c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c58c: 72f777cd 00000000 00000000 00000000 .w.r............
0x0018c59c: 00000000 00000000 0060b07c 00000001 ........|.`.....
0x0018c5ac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0018c5bc: 00000000 00bfd388 00011a82 00000000 ................
0x0018c5cc: 00000000 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 ........$.`...`.
0x0018c5dc: 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 ................
0x0018c5ec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c5fc: 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 00000000 .....w.r........
0x0018c60c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060b07c ............|.`.
0x0018c61c: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c62c: 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 00011a86 ................
0x0018c63c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060a724 ............$.`.
0x0018c64c: 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff ..`.............
0x0018c65c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c66c: 00000000 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 .........w.r....
0x0018c67c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c68c: 0060b07c 00000001 00000000 00000000 |.`.............
0x0018c69c: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 ................
0x0018c6ac: 00011a8a 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c6bc: 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff $.`...`.........
0x0018c6cc: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c6dc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 72f777cd .............w.r
0x0018c6ec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c6fc: 00000000 0060b07c 00000001 00000000 ....|.`.........
0x0018c70c: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0018c71c: 00bfd388 00011a94 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c72c: 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ....$.`...`.....
0x0018c73c: ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c74c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c75c: 72f777cd 00000000 00000000 00000000 .w.r............
0x0018c76c: 00000000 00000000 0060b07c 00000001 ........|.`.....
0x0018c77c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0018c78c: 00000000 00bfd388 00011aa0 00000000 ................
0x0018c79c: 00000000 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 ........$.`...`.
0x0018c7ac: 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 ................
0x0018c7bc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c7cc: 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 00000000 .....w.r........
0x0018c7dc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060b07c ............|.`.
0x0018c7ec: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c7fc: 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 00011a9e ................
0x0018c80c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060a724 ............$.`.
0x0018c81c: 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff ..`.............
0x0018c82c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c83c: 00000000 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 .........w.r....
0x0018c84c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c85c: 0060b07c 00000001 00000000 00000000 |.`.............
0x0018c86c: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 ................
0x0018c87c: 00011a9a 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c88c: 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff $.`...`.........
0x0018c89c: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c8ac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 72f777cd .............w.r
0x0018c8bc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c8cc: 00000000 0060b07c 00000001 00000000 ....|.`.........
0x0018c8dc: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0018c8ec: 00bfd388 00011aae 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c8fc: 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ....$.`...`.....
0x0018c90c: ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c91c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c92c: 72f777cd 00000000 00000000 00000000 .w.r............
0x0018c93c: 00000000 00000000 0060b07c 00000001 ........|.`.....
0x0018c94c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0018c95c: 00000000 00bfd388 00011ab2 00000000 ................
0x0018c96c: 00000000 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 ........$.`...`.
0x0018c97c: 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 ................
0x0018c98c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c99c: 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 00000000 .....w.r........
0x0018c9ac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060b07c ............|.`.
0x0018c9bc: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018c9cc: 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 00011aa4 ................
0x0018c9dc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060a724 ............$.`.
0x0018c9ec: 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff ..`.............
0x0018c9fc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018ca0c: 00000000 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 .........w.r....
0x0018ca1c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018ca2c: 0060b07c 00000001 00000000 00000000 |.`.............
0x0018ca3c: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 ................
0x0018ca4c: 00011abc 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018ca5c: 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff $.`...`.........
0x0018ca6c: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018ca7c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 72f777cd .............w.r
0x0018ca8c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018ca9c: 00000000 0060b07c 00000001 00000000 ....|.`.........
0x0018caac: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0018cabc: 00bfd388 00011aba 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cacc: 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ....$.`...`.....
0x0018cadc: ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018caec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cafc: 72f777cd 00000000 00000000 00000000 .w.r............
0x0018cb0c: 00000000 00000000 0060b07c 00000001 ........|.`.....
0x0018cb1c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0018cb2c: 00000000 00bfd388 00011ab6 00000000 ................
0x0018cb3c: 00000000 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 ........$.`...`.
0x0018cb4c: 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 ................
0x0018cb5c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cb6c: 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 00000000 .....w.r........
0x0018cb7c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060b07c ............|.`.
0x0018cb8c: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cb9c: 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 00011a60 ............`...
0x0018cbac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060a724 ............$.`.
0x0018cbbc: 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff ..`.............
0x0018cbcc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cbdc: 00000000 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 .........w.r....
0x0018cbec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cbfc: 0060b07c 00000001 00000000 00000000 |.`.............
0x0018cc0c: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 ................
0x0018cc1c: 00011a98 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cc2c: 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff $.`...`.........
0x0018cc3c: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cc4c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 72f777cd .............w.r
0x0018cc5c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cc6c: 00000000 0060b07c 00000001 00000000 ....|.`.........
0x0018cc7c: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0018cc8c: 00bfd388 00011ab4 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cc9c: 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ....$.`...`.....
0x0018ccac: ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018ccbc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cccc: 72f777cd 00000000 00000000 00000000 .w.r............
0x0018ccdc: 00000000 00000000 0060b07c 00000001 ........|.`.....
0x0018ccec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0018ccfc: 00000000 00bfd388 00011a68 00000000 ........h.......
0x0018cd0c: 00000000 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 ........$.`...`.
0x0018cd1c: 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 ................
0x0018cd2c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cd3c: 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 00000000 .....w.r........
0x0018cd4c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060b07c ............|.`.
0x0018cd5c: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cd6c: 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 00011a66 ............f...
0x0018cd7c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060a724 ............$.`.
0x0018cd8c: 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff ..`.............
0x0018cd9c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cdac: 00000000 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 .........w.r....
0x0018cdbc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cdcc: 0060b07c 00000001 00000000 00000000 |.`.............
0x0018cddc: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 ................
0x0018cdec: 00011ac2 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cdfc: 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff $.`...`.........
0x0018ce0c: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018ce1c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 72f777cd .............w.r
0x0018ce2c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018ce3c: 00000000 0060bfe8 00000000 0060b97c ......`.....|.`.
0x0018ce4c: 00011aad 0060b97c 00011ab1 006378bc ....|.`......xc.
0x0018ce5c: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018ce6c: 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 00011ac0 ................
0x0018ce7c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060a724 ............$.`.
0x0018ce8c: 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff ..`.............
0x0018ce9c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018ceac: 00000000 00000000 72f8f82b 00000000 ........+..r....
0x0018cebc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cecc: 00000001 00000003 00000003 00000001 ................
0x0018cedc: 00000001 00000001 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018ceec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0018cefc: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0018cf0c: 00f0f0f0 00000000 00f0f0f0 00000000 ................
0x0018cf1c: 00f0f0f0 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cf2c: 00000000 00000000 0060c08c 00000001 ..........`.....
0x0018cf3c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0018cf4c: 00000000 00bfd388 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cf5c: 00000000 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 ........$.`...`.
0x0018cf6c: 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 ................
0x0018cf7c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cf8c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cf9c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060e4a4 ..............`.
0x0018cfac: 00000000 00000011 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cfbc: 00000000 0000000a 0060bddc 00000000 ..........`.....
0x0018cfcc: 00000000 00000000 0060bfe8 00000000 ..........`.....
0x0018cfdc: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cfec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018cffc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d00c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d01c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d02c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d03c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d04c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d05c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d06c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d07c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d08c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d09c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d0ac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d0bc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d0cc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d0dc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d0ec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d0fc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d10c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d11c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d12c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d13c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d14c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d15c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d16c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d17c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d18c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d19c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d1ac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d1bc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d1cc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d1dc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d1ec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00011aab ................
0x0018d1fc: 00000010 00000010 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d20c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d21c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d22c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d23c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d24c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d25c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d26c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d27c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d28c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d29c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d2ac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d2bc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d2cc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d2dc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d2ec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d2fc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d30c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d31c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d32c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d33c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d34c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d35c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d36c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d37c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d38c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d39c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d3ac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d3bc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d3cc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d3dc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d3ec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d3fc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d40c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d41c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d42c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d43c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d44c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d45c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d46c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d47c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d48c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d49c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d4ac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d4bc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d4cc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d4dc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d4ec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d4fc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d50c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d51c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d52c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d53c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d54c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d55c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d56c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d57c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d58c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d59c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d5ac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d5bc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d5cc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d5dc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d5ec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d5fc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d60c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d61c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d62c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d63c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d64c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d65c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d66c: 00000000 00000000 0060b07c 00000001 ........|.`.....
0x0018d67c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0018d68c: 00000000 00bfd388 00011aca 00000000 ................
0x0018d69c: 00000000 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 ........$.`...`.
0x0018d6ac: 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 ................
0x0018d6bc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d6cc: 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 00000000 .....w.r........
0x0018d6dc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060b07c ............|.`.
0x0018d6ec: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d6fc: 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 00011ac4 ................
0x0018d70c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060a724 ............$.`.
0x0018d71c: 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff ..`.............
0x0018d72c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d73c: 00000000 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 .........w.r....
0x0018d74c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d75c: 00665254 00665254 0060b1fc 00000001 TRf.TRf...`.....
0x0018d76c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0018d77c: 00000000 00bfd388 00011ace 0018d800 ................
0x0018d78c: 00000000 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 ........$.`...`.
0x0018d79c: 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 ................
0x0018d7ac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d7bc: 00000000 72f8f82b 00000000 00000000 ....+..r........
0x0018d7cc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060b1fc ..............`.
0x0018d7dc: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d7ec: 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 00011acc ................
0x0018d7fc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060a724 ............$.`.
0x0018d80c: 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff ..`.............
0x0018d81c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d82c: 00000000 00000000 72f8f82b 00000000 ........+..r....
0x0018d83c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d84c: 0060b1fc 00000001 00000000 00000000 ..`.............
0x0018d85c: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 ................
0x0018d86c: 00011ad0 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d87c: 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff $.`...`.........
0x0018d88c: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d89c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 72f8f82b ............+..r
0x0018d8ac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d8bc: 00000000 0060b1fc 00000001 00000000 ......`.........
0x0018d8cc: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0018d8dc: 00bfd388 00011ad2 77a03e00 00000000 .........>.w....
0x0018d8ec: 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ....$.`...`.....
0x0018d8fc: ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d90c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d91c: 72f8f82b 00000000 00000000 00000000 +..r............
0x0018d92c: 00000000 00000000 0060b07c 00000001 ........|.`.....
0x0018d93c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0018d94c: 00000000 00bfd388 00011a58 77b71b00 ........X......w
0x0018d95c: 00000000 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 ........$.`...`.
0x0018d96c: 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 ................
0x0018d97c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d98c: 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 00000000 .....w.r........
0x0018d99c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00b3a240 ............@...
0x0018d9ac: 0063a7bc 00000001 00000000 00000000 ..c.............
0x0018d9bc: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 ................
0x0018d9cc: 00011b00 00bc3600 00000000 00000000 .....6..........
0x0018d9dc: 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff $.`...`.........
0x0018d9ec: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018d9fc: 00000000 00000000 00000010 77a43f44 ............D?.w
0x0018da0c: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018da1c: 00b3cb20 000000a0 000000a0 00000000  ...............
0x0018da2c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018da3c: 00000000 00b3fef0 0063a7ac 02771fd8 ..........c...w.
0x0018da4c: 00000001 00000001 00000000 0060b07c ............|.`.
0x0018da5c: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018da6c: 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 00011b02 ................
0x0018da7c: 77b71800 00000000 00000000 0060a724 ...w........$.`.
0x0018da8c: 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff ..`.............
0x0018da9c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018daac: 00000000 00000000 72f777cd 00000000 .........w.r....
0x0018dabc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018dacc: 0063d53c 00000001 00000000 00000000 <.c.............
0x0018dadc: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 ................
0x0018daec: 00011ad8 00bc4d00 00000000 00000000 .....M..........
0x0018dafc: 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff $.`...`.........
0x0018db0c: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018db1c: 00000000 00000000 00000010 77a43f44 ............D?.w
0x0018db2c: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018db3c: 00b3c9a0 0000008e 0000008e 00000000 ................
0x0018db4c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018db5c: 00000000 0060b69c 00000001 00000000 ......`.........
0x0018db6c: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0018db7c: 00bfd388 00011ada 77a1df00 00000000 ...........w....
0x0018db8c: 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ....$.`...`.....
0x0018db9c: ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018dbac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018dbbc: 72f6d03b 00000000 00000000 00000000 ;..r............
0x0018dbcc: 00000000 00000000 0060b69c 00000001 ..........`.....
0x0018dbdc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0018dbec: 00000000 00bfd388 00011ade 00000000 ................
0x0018dbfc: 00000000 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 ........$.`...`.
0x0018dc0c: 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 ................
0x0018dc1c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018dc2c: 00000000 72f6d03b 00000000 00000000 ....;..r........
0x0018dc3c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0063c9b4 ..............c.
0x0018dc4c: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018dc5c: 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 00011aec ................
0x0018dc6c: 0018dc00 00000000 00000000 0060a724 ............$.`.
0x0018dc7c: 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff ..`.............
0x0018dc8c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018dc9c: 00000000 00000000 72f74a4e 00000000 ........NJ.r....
0x0018dcac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018dcbc: ff000000 00000000 00000001 00000064 ............d...
0x0018dccc: 00000000 00665254 00000001 ffffffff ....TRf.........
0x0018dcdc: ff000000 ff000000 00000025 0060b69c ........%.....`.
0x0018dcec: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018dcfc: 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 00000000 ................
0x0018dd0c: 0018dd00 00000000 00000000 0060a724 ............$.`.
0x0018dd1c: 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff ..`.............
0x0018dd2c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018dd3c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018dd4c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018dd5c: 0063e2e4 00000001 00000000 00000000 ..c.............
0x0018dd6c: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 ................
0x0018dd7c: 00011aee 0235be00 00000000 00000000 ......5.........
0x0018dd8c: 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff $.`...`.........
0x0018dd9c: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018ddac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 72f777cd .............w.r
0x0018ddbc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018ddcc: 00000000 0060c08c 00000001 00000000 ......`.........
0x0018dddc: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0018ddec: 00bfd388 00011af4 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018ddfc: 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ....$.`...`.....
0x0018de0c: ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018de1c: 00000000 00000000 00011aee 00000000 ................
0x0018de2c: 72f90330 00000000 00000000 00000000 0..r............
0x0018de3c: 00000000 00000000 0060e4a4 00000000 ..........`.....
0x0018de4c: 00000011 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018de5c: 0000000a 00ffffff 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018de6c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018de7c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018de8c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018de9c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018deac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018debc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018decc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018dedc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018deec: 00000002 0060da98 a00a3d8f 00000000 ......`..=......
0x0018defc: 0060e10c 00000000 00000000 00000000 ..`.............
0x0018df0c: 00000000 0060bb1c 00000000 00000000 ......`.........
0x0018df1c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018df2c: 0001001f 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018df3c: 00000009 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018df4c: 0060b69c 00000001 00000000 00000000 ..`.............
0x0018df5c: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 ................
0x0018df6c: 00011adc 0018df00 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018df7c: 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff $.`...`.........
0x0018df8c: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018df9c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 72f6d03b ............;..r
0x0018dfac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018dfbc: 00000000 0060b1fc 00000001 00000000 ......`.........
0x0018dfcc: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0018dfdc: 00bfd388 00011ae0 77a50300 00000000 ...........w....
0x0018dfec: 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ....$.`...`.....
0x0018dffc: ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e00c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e01c: 72f8f82b 00000000 00000000 00000000 +..r............
0x0018e02c: 00000000 00000000 0060b1fc 00000001 ..........`.....
0x0018e03c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0018e04c: 00000000 00bfd388 00011ae2 0100e000 ................
0x0018e05c: 00000000 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 ........$.`...`.
0x0018e06c: 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 ................
0x0018e07c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e08c: 00000000 72f8f82b 00000000 00000000 ....+..r........
0x0018e09c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060b1fc ..............`.
0x0018e0ac: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e0bc: 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 00011ae4 ................
0x0018e0cc: 77b72300 00000000 00000000 0060a724 .#.w........$.`.
0x0018e0dc: 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff ..`.............
0x0018e0ec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e0fc: 00000000 00000000 72f8f82b 00000000 ........+..r....
0x0018e10c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e11c: 0063e2e4 00000001 00000000 00000000 ..c.............
0x0018e12c: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 ................
0x0018e13c: 00011af2 77b72300 00000000 00000000 .....#.w........
0x0018e14c: 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff $.`...`.........
0x0018e15c: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e16c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 72f777cd .............w.r
0x0018e17c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e18c: 00000000 0060c08c 00000001 00000000 ......`.........
0x0018e19c: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0018e1ac: 00bfd388 00011af6 0018e200 00000000 ................
0x0018e1bc: 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ....$.`...`.....
0x0018e1cc: ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e1dc: 00000000 00000000 00011af2 00000000 ................
0x0018e1ec: 72f90330 00000000 00000000 00000000 0..r............
0x0018e1fc: 00000000 00000000 0060e4a4 00000000 ..........`.....
0x0018e20c: 00000011 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e21c: 0000000a 00ffffff 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e22c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e23c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e24c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e25c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e26c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e27c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e28c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e29c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e2ac: 00000002 0060da98 060a3d8d 00000000 ......`..=......
0x0018e2bc: 0060e10c 00000000 00000000 00000000 ..`.............
0x0018e2cc: 00000000 0060bb1c 00000000 00000000 ......`.........
0x0018e2dc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e2ec: 0001001f 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e2fc: 00bc2f48 00000000 00000000 00000000 H/..............
0x0018e30c: 0063be9c 00000001 00000000 00000000 ..c.............
0x0018e31c: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 ................
0x0018e32c: 00011af8 77a1d800 00000000 00000000 .......w........
0x0018e33c: 0060a724 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff $.`...`.........
0x0018e34c: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e35c: 00000000 00000000 00000011 77a43f44 ............D?.w
0x0018e36c: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e37c: 00b3cae0 00000092 00000092 00000000 ................
0x0018e38c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e39c: 00000000 0060b97c 00000000 00000000 ....|.`.........
0x0018e3ac: 00000063 0271e7e8 0060b1fc 00000001 c.....q...`.....
0x0018e3bc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0018e3cc: 00000000 00bfd388 00011afa 0018e400 ................
0x0018e3dc: 00000000 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 ........$.`...`.
0x0018e3ec: 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 ................
0x0018e3fc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e40c: 00000000 72f8f82b 00000000 00000000 ....+..r........
0x0018e41c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0060b1fc ..............`.
0x0018e42c: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e43c: 00000001 00000000 00bfd388 00011afe ................
0x0018e44c: 1c188d00 00000000 00000000 0060a724 ............$.`.
0x0018e45c: 0060a798 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff ..`.............
0x0018e46c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e47c: 00000000 00000000 72f8f82b 00000000 ........+..r....
0x0018e48c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e49c: 0271e888 0271e918 0271e9a8 00000001 ..q...q...q.....
0x0018e4ac: 00000100 0271f268 0271f2f8 0271f388 ....h.q...q...q.
0x0018e4bc: 00000001 00000100 0271fc48 0271fcd8 ........H.q...q.
0x0018e4cc: 0271fd68 00000001 00000100 02767750 h.q.........Pwv.
0x0018e4dc: 027677e0 02767870 00000001 00000100 .wv.pxv.........
0x0018e4ec: 02768130 027681c0 02768250 00000001 0.v...v.P.v.....
0x0018e4fc: 00000100 02768b28 02768bb8 0276ab10 ....(.v...v...v.
0x0018e50c: 00000001 00000100 02768c48 02768cd8 ........H.v...v.
0x0018e51c: 0276b3d0 00000001 00000100 02768d68 ..v.........h.v.
0x0018e52c: 02768df8 0276bc90 00000001 00000100 ..v...v.........
0x0018e53c: 02768e88 02768f18 02771fe8 00000001 ..v...v...w.....
0x0018e54c: 00000100 02768fa8 02769038 027728a8 ......v.8.v..(w.
0x0018e55c: 00000001 00000100 027690c8 02769158 ..........v.X.v.
0x0018e56c: 02773168 00000001 00000100 027691e8 h1w...........v.
0x0018e57c: 02769278 02773a28 00000001 00000100 x.v.(:w.........
0x0018e58c: 02769308 02769398 027742e8 00000001 ..v...v..Bw.....
0x0018e59c: 00000100 02769428 027694b8 02774ba8 ....(.v...v..Kw.
0x0018e5ac: 00000001 00000100 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e5bc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e5cc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e5dc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e5ec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e5fc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e60c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e61c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e62c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e63c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e64c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e65c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e66c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e67c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e68c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e69c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e6ac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e6bc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e6cc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e6dc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e6ec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e6fc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e70c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e71c: 0060cb2c ffffffff 00000000 00665254 ,.`.........TRf.
0x0018e72c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000071 ............q...
0x0018e73c: 00665254 00665254 006381d4 00000001 TRf.TRf...c.....
0x0018e74c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0018e75c: 00000000 00bfd388 00011b04 0018e800 ................
0x0018e76c: 00000000 00000000 0060a724 0060a798 ........$.`...`.
0x0018e77c: 00000000 ffffffff ffffffff 00000000 ................
0x0018e78c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0018e79c: 00000010 77a43f44 ffffffff 00000000 ....D?.w........
0x0018e7ac: 00000000 00000000 00b3cba0 000000a5 ................


===== [end of ERRORLOG.TXT] =====
```

Attatched is crash dump.


----------



## luigimita (Jan 1, 2011)

same problem for me


----------



## LGV (Jan 12, 2011)

same problem here to 
 exept;   Context:
EDI:    0x0261c9a0  ESI: 0x027dabc0  EAX:   0x0018b7bc
EBX:    0x008bca68  ECX: 0x00000003  EDX:   0x00000000


hepend once; actualy when i try compare and hit temp sensor with GPU-Z 0.4.9

anyone else?

no problem here anymore .


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 12, 2011)

check if the attached build works. make sure you use both builds to verify if you can reproduce the issue and if it's really fixed now.


the issue seems to be random, at least i couldnt find out what exactly causes it


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 12, 2011)

works fine here now.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 12, 2011)

and it crashes with the old build ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> and it crashes with the old build ?



yes sir.


----------



## LGV (Jan 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> and it crashes with the old build ?



old; no prob anymore
new; no prob at all


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 13, 2011)

LGV said:


> old; no prob anymore



the crash is more or less random, hard to reproduce


----------



## LGV (Jan 14, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> the crash is more or less random, hard to reproduce




find it now,; open new then open old then quick hit sensore page the new one before the old load in.

all the time do it in this way, both old+new, you have to just change open order.

I know, dont do it then....


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 14, 2011)

LGV said:


> find it now,; open new then open old then quick hit sensore page the new one before the old load in.
> 
> all the time do it in this way, both old+new, you have to just change open order.
> 
> I know, dont do it then....



thanks! that was very helpful to track down the issue.

i attached a new test build, please check if this solves the problems


----------



## Bonov (Jan 15, 2011)

I had exactly the same error and with the new build it's fixed so I can go to the sensor tab BUT now I hear a few stutters when loading the new build when I'm playing music with Foobar2000 1.1.2 b3 I never had this before with an older versions of GPU-Z as far as I can recall.

edit: The momentarily stuttering when loading GPU-Z has vanished into thin air at this moment, suspecting it may be a Foobar2000 buffer length issue I increased the buffer length to 2000ms.


----------



## LGV (Jan 15, 2011)

Bonov said:


> I had exactly the same error and with the new build it's fixed so I can go to the sensortab BUT now I hear a few stutters when opening the new build when I'm playing music with Foobar2000 1.1.2 b3 I never had this before with an older versions of GPU-Z.
> 
> edit: The momentarily stuttering when opening GPU-Z has vanished into thin air at this moment, suspecting it may be a Foobar2000 buffer length issue I increased the buffer length to 2000ms.
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/01/15/g4r.png





GPU-Z.0.5.0  ( newest)  crash with sensor  click + Foobar2000 1.12 b4  too ( but not allways, funny)
new Beta w1zzard 0.5.0.... 1 ok, .......2 ok 
cant find/test foobar  b3 tho
mediaplayer (ms)  and VLC 1.0.1.0  no pr, all good




W1zzard said:


> i attached a new test build, please check if this solves the problems


  Ather tests with your new built

old  0 vs  newest  looks ok

old  0.4.8/0.4.9  vs newest 0.5.0  ok no crash,  i did try several times , both ways.

looks  ok  please pp confirm.....


My gess; when any/some program loading, had a sort/weak spot when GPU-z sensore tab hit became unstabe and crash?


----------



## Bonov (Jan 15, 2011)

LGV said:


> GPU-Z.0.5.0 ( newest) crash with sensor click   Foobar2000 1.12 b4 too ( but not allways, funny)
> new Beta w1zzard 0.5.0.... 1 ok, .......2 ok
> cant find/test foobar b3 tho
> mediaplayer (ms) and VLC 1.0.1.0 no pr, all good



In my case the sensor tab crashing issue is solved with the new build version posted here in this topic.

The stuttering also occurs when playing music in Media Player Home Cinema 1.4.2499.0 but not always.
I've checked it with DPC Latency Checker and there seems to be an enormous latency peek when loading GPU-Z 0.50 which causes the stuttering.

I'm wondering, is this a known issue and is this normal?


----------



## LGV (Jan 15, 2011)

Bonov said:


> In my case the sensor tab crashing issue is solved with the new build version posted here in this topic.
> 
> The stuttering also occurs when playing music in Media Player Home Cinema 1.4.2499.0 but not always.
> I've checked it with DPC Latency Checker and there seems to be an enormous latency peek when opening GPU-Z 0.50 which causes the stuttering.
> ...



hm, 560 top here, even when I open multi GPU-Z+ foobar


----------



## Bonov (Jan 15, 2011)

I will further investigate this issue though maybe it isn't an issue at all because GPU-Z is suppose to 'claim' the videocard for a brief moment when loading.


----------

